# Deep cover holster?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm trying to decide for my P-3AT.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Doesn't seem like the ideal location for a loaded firearm.

I think I'd just put it in a pocket holster in my pocket ... pointed _away_ from the essentials.

:smt033

WM


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would have voted "none of these", had there been that option. For deep cover, I would go with the chest-band holsters like a "Kangaroo" or "TRUSS". Easier to get to when sitting, and farther away from the essentials.....

PhilR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Pager Pal*

Here's another piece of junk you forgot to add to the list. Don't beleive all he is saying about sitting down and forget trying to draw when sitting:smt076. Their fine as long as you are standing up and don't have to big a gut. Now go watch the veido. Here's a link.
http://www.pagerpal.com/


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry my P3AT in a pocket holster. The P3AT is tiny. I can't see using all that material and strapping for a little bitty flyweight thing like a KelTec.

One guy I knew carried a Commander in Thunderwear, and with complete discretion, too. So discreet, in fact, that I was caught unawares when he pulled the pistol out after doing some serious drinking. I quickly excused myself.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I also carry my P3AT in a pocket holster. If I needed some other form of carry I would look at the Keltec belt clip or a neck lanyard. 
I haven't tried it, but the P3AT would probably disappear on an ankle in nothing more than a good sock.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I currently use a pocket holster but sometimes it's a little tight. Maybe I'm just getting fat. Thanks for the input.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I currently use a pocket holster but sometimes it's a little tight. Maybe I'm just getting fat. Thanks for the input.


Naw, I'll bet your wife is washing your pants is hot water, and then drying them too long on too hot a temperature.:smt023


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I use an IWB for my Kahr. As small as your Keltec is an IWB should be good for deep cover if your pockets are too tight.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Naw, I'll bet your wife is washing your pants is hot water, and then drying them too long on too hot a temperature.:smt023


Ya, that must be it. I just can't figure out how she's making my belly button deeper.:mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya, that must be it. I just can't figure out how she's making my belly button deeper.:mrgreen:


Now that's an idea. Have you tried hiding the Keltec there?:smt082


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is my favorite way to carry the baby Kel-Tec's and much more enjoyable to shoot. This does not leave a print that looks like a gun in a pocket holster. Makes it look like you carry your wallet in your front pocket.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm trying to decide for my P-3AT.


I don't think you need any of the type holsters for your Kel-Tec that are on your poll. Those are good for larger Auto's and Snub nose revolvers. I have two pairs of the 511 jeans that have the pocket IWB near the front zipper. I can carry my 38 OK but when I sit down it looks like I'm happy to see you and I can't get to it fast enough. I like the holsters in your poll and thinking about getting one but I wonder if anyone on the site here uses one. I'd like to know what they think.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

This is what I currently carry it in. It's one I made with Kydex. I made it so it prints like a wallet.








The reason I made them that wide is so that they don't flip in my pocket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

My p3at in the waist band. I like that rig ya got there spacedoggy.:smt023 Is it homemade? If not,where did ya get it?


----------

